# JET JWBS-14CS Bandsaw... Good Deal???



## zbhover (Dec 28, 2007)

Hello everyone I have a quick question. I have found a used JET JWBS-14CS Bandsaw here local to me with a 6" raiser and JRF-14R rip fence w/resaw for $250. Is this a good deal???? The saw is in great condition and looks almost new, the owner said he used it very little.


Thanks 

bye


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Sounds like a good deal to me. You won't find them new for that price.


----------



## woodchip7 (May 21, 2007)

Amazon has listed for $549.00 without the riser. Not a bad deal at $250. For that price one could always upgrade accessories if needed and still be ahead of the game.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

If runs, and has not been damaged - 250 is a good deal unless the shipping will kill you

The only problem I encountered was the blade adjustment would shift, found a easy fix for this and the lack of a blade release, which I also found a cheap and easy fix.

Good sawing - R. Baker


----------

